# A Visual Catalog of Various Non-Pen Kits Available



## Schroedc

Thanks to the generosity of many turners here on Woodbarter, In addition to our catalog of pen styles we're creating a catalog of Non-Pen small turning kits available from different suppliers. For each item we've listed the drill size, and the part numbers and supplier for that particular kit and other plating options for the same item.

The vendor listed is the one that that turner used to create that item but a number of these kits may be available from other suppliers as well.

If you have items that are not listed here and would like to contribute to this catalog feel free to post photos and information to this thread-

http://woodbarter.com/threads/calli...reating-a-showcase-of-styles-available.19539/


PSI Seam Ripper with Single Small Blade
Item #: PKSR1 Chrome
Item #: PKSR124 Gold

Drill Bit 8mm

Replacement Blades are available


----------



## Schroedc

Rockler Bottle Opener Kit
Pewter- 44185
Chrome- 42387

7/16 or 1/2 inch drill bit depending on hardness of wood (Kit includes metal threaded insert)


----------



## Schroedc

Woodturningz Letter Opener
Chrome- PKLO2C
Gold- PKLO2
Gunmetal- PKLO2GM

7mm drill bit

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Woodturningz Secret Compartment Key Chain/Toothpick Holder
Chrome- PKSECRETC
Gold- PKSECRET

10mm Drill Bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

PSI Monarch Razor and Brush Set

Chrome- PKRAMSET2 is the starter kit that gives you everything to create one set AND the required bushings. All items are available separately. Monarch brush only fits this stand using the groove in the front metal piece but can you turn the handle body with a profile to fit other stands available.
Uses Gillette Mach 3 razor refills (Not included with kit)
7mm drill bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

PSI T-Handle corkscrew w/stopper
Chrome Only- BS7

7mm drill bit


----------



## Schroedc

Rockler Pill Holder
Gold Only- 28638

14mm drill bit 

NOTE-I recommend drilling a test hole in a piece of scrap wood to double check size. They have used two different sized tubes and have two kits that have had the same part number and the same instruction sheet (I found out the hard way), Their website shows the older kit with the threaded cap on the bottom of the holder while the kit I have found in all the stores recently has been the one pictured below with the cap on the top.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Craft Supplies USA Artisan Classic Safety Razor
Part# 1053570001

7mm drill bit

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## BarbS

PSI Survival Fire Starter Kit #PKFS6000
5/8" drill bit and 19/32" drill bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BarbS

PSI Majestic Mach 3 Razor Kit # PKRAHANMJ
7mm drill bit

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## BarbS

Artisan Christmas Tree Ornament Kit, Craft Supplies USA
Part# 1054340002
7mm drill bit
*

 *

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## BarbS

Salt Shaker Cap
Craft Supplies USA
*Part# 1044060001*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS

Serving set
Artisan Mini Cutlery, Craft Supplies USA, 
*Part# 1043980001*
7mm drill bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Craft Supplies USA - Compact Key Ring Knife Kit
Part #50-1301
10K Gold Plating
31/64 Drill Bit

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

PSI - Two Tone Flash Light Kits
24K Gold & Gun Metal - #PKPLIX1
Chrome & Black Enamel - #PKPLIX2
12.5 mm Drill Bit

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rdabpenman

William Wood-Write - Deluxe Pill Holder Key Ring 
24K Gold #KEY-PLL-G
Chrome #KEY-PLL-CHR
9/16" Drill Bit

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

PSI Touch Stylus
Item PKTSTGM Gunmetal
Item PKTSTCH Chrome
Item PKTST24 Gold
Drill bit 7mm

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Craft Supplies USA Artisan Mini Kaleidoscope Kit
Part# 050-7040
13/16ths Drill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Woodcraft Stainless Ice Cream Scoop
Item #153928

Blanks needs to be drilled and tapped for a 3/8-16 thread

I choose to drill a 1/2 inch hole and screw in a brass threaded insert instead of just threading the wood. For acrylic handles I just thread the blank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

